# 6 GPU's on Windows 7?



## Hukkel

Win 7 can handle 4 stock and with a special driver +1
Win 8 can handle 5 cards stock and with a special driver +1 (6 total).
Otherwise you would need to go Linux as I think Linux can handle as many as you throw at it, but not sure about that.


----------



## MoGTy

Are you building a time machine ?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Are you building a time machine ?


Yes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Win 7 can handle 4 stock and with a special driver +1
> Win 8 can handle 5 cards stock and with a special driver +1 (6 total).
> Otherwise you would need to go Linux as I think Linux can handle as many as you throw at it, but not sure about that.


What is this special driver?


----------



## Hukkel

I believe someone at Tweaktown made it. I would have to Google it as well. I can't you help you with that.


----------



## verdone

windows 7, with a tweaked driver will run 6 gpus no problem! its a driver issue not windows problem


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verdone*
> 
> windows 7, with a tweaked driver will run 6 gpus no problem! its a driver issue not windows problem


yeah thanks. I found some tweaked drivers and im currently running 5 on windows 7. just waiting for my 6th one to come in the mail and test.









If anyone else is looking for the modded drivers this is what I found after searching:

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=11761.0

EDIT: Confirmed this link works with 6 GPU's on Windows 7.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> yeah thanks. I found some tweaked drivers and im currently running 5 on windows 7. just waiting for my 6th one to come in the mail and test.


May I ask where?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> May I ask where?


edited post while you were posting that.


----------

